# wanting to study in Italy



## valerie0789 (Oct 18, 2011)

I want to move to Italy and attend a college full term and obtain a degree in Itialian Art history and architecture. I plan on staying there 4 years or long enough to obtain my degree but I do plan on moving back to the US. I have checked out some study abroad programs but i don't think those are suitable for me or for what i'm after. I want to move there and rent a place and attend school full time, however I do have a child of 3 years old and was thinking of cousin moving with me and helping me while i'm school. I know i could study there a lot easier if i did not have an additional dependent but i can not see how that would prevent me from anything. I need to know if it is even possible to go to school and get a degree without going through a program.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Valerie, and welcome to the forum.

First thing you should probably do is to check out the Italian consulate website to find out the requirements for a student visa and for the dependent visas you're after. Since you live in Missouri, this is probably the consulate site you need: Consolato Generale d'Italia a Chicago, Per chi si reca in Italia

I notice under student visas, one of the requirements is a letter of acceptance from an accredited school in Italy. 

You'll also need to check into the matter of a dependent visa for your child, and if you're planning on bringing a cousin or other family member with you, you'll need to see if they qualify for a dependent visa or possibly some form of au pair or other "child care" or "household staff" type of visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## meihua (Sep 22, 2012)

*Studying abroad in Italy*

It's hard enough to decide where to study abroad, let alone which city IN that country you wish to study abroad in. Where did you end up deciding to study? Before I went, I used the website Go Overseas. It was helpful and made my decision making much easier. I hope it can help you (or future students!) as well.


----------

